# Cervical dystonia



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Well, as I complained numerous times before, I have very, VERY severe neck twitch/spasm that can't seem to be explained by social anxiety alone. Although I do not have the 'head turning to a side' problem, my symptoms sound much like cervical dystonia. What's confusing though, is that my neck started twitching just when my SA was getting severe, and afaik stress/anxiety does not cause cervical dystonia.
I'm going to see a neurologist sometime again anyway, but I'm wondering if anyone has a clue on this.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

My sister has this. I don't beleive she's ever had spasms, but the muscles in her neck would contract and cause her head to tilt to the side. She's been getting Botox injections in the neck about twice a year to treat it and it hasn't caused her any problems lately, but I think she mentioned something about building up resistance to the Botox treatments so it may be more of a problem for her in the future.


----------



## th rmt (May 4, 2010)

I have not been diagnosed with but am 99% sure that i have cervical dystonia. Mine began after a long intense addiction to Xanax about five years ago. I began abusing the drug because of my social anxiety. It did wonders for me but i had no control over my means or quantity of intake. Anyway, after coming to terms with my addiction and almost destroying my life, I quit cold turkey... went through extreme withdrawal for weeks. This is when I began to notice a slight head twitch. I thought it was just part of the withdrawal and would go away but it progressively worsened over time and has become a full on pull to the left with uncontrollable spasms. It has been life changing and heart breaking. I don't know if my severe anxiety and drug abuse caused my dystonia, but it sure seemed to be a trigger. Considering, I was only 20 when it began and it is rare for it to manifest so early. Now my anxiety definitely causes the spasms to become worse and it can be quite embarassing when out in public. I'm looking for a doctor at this time. Just thought I would share because mine started as a simple once in awhile twitch at the peak of my anxiety and got progressively worse..


----------



## ccd (Apr 30, 2012)

*Social anxiety and spasmodic torticollis*

Hi. There is a link between social anxiety and spasmodic torticollis. It has been proven that the social anxiety already exists long before the spasmodic torticollis starts. I find this very intriguing...

I have had spasmodic torticollis (cervical dystonia) since one year now. I have immediately started a quest to understand the meaning of this disorder. I think my body is giving me a message, and I feel that I am close to deciphering this message. In the coming days and weeks I will write about it on my blog: www.curecervicaldystonia.com.

Also, I think that ST can be cured. On May 5th, 2012, I will travel to South Korea, where I found a clinic (www.fcst.co.kr) that is specialized in treating chronic disorders like ST. The treating phycisian, Dr. Lee, told me that he can give me my life back. I invite you to follow me on my blog, and to leave your comments there!


----------

